# ASUS GeForce GTX 550 Ti Direct CU 1 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2011)

Today ASUS released their new GeForce GTX 550 Ti. The card is based around NVIDIA's new GeForce GF116 GPU which promises more performance and less power draw compared to the GPU of the GTS 450. In our testing we see superior power consumption when compared to other GTX 550 Ti models.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow... $150 at newegg and you can get 5770 for $120 or $99 after rebate. Even a GTX 460 is cheaper and better.


----------



## Splave (Mar 15, 2011)

any chance of getting sli numbers?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2011)

so far the entire 550 lineup is a waste. it costs the same as a 460 but does not perform as well.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> so far the entire 550 lineup is a waste. it costs the same as a 460 but does not perform as well.


Well as long as nVidia manage to sell these cards its not a waste for them 
This shit is cheaper to make than a 460.


----------

